# Center front Console hot to the touch



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

This may be an electronics issue, so I am not even sure I am posting to the right section.

This morning I noticed that my center console was very hot to the touch on the throttle side right where your right shin would be, and felt quite warm to the touch right in the bay where the USB plug is. Anyone have this issue? I think I recall this being a complaint with Gen1 a while ago as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 1 was because that's where the heater core would be. Probably a safe assumption with the 2nd gen as well. I have not really noticed this, but will take a look this evening.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Gen 1 was because that's where the heater core would be. Probably a safe assumption with the 2nd gen as well. I have not really noticed this, but will take a look this evening.


Thanks. Just saw some comments to that as well. Strange thing is I have not noticed this before. Makes me wonder if things are running hotter than normal, thus the heater core is also feeling hotter. The temp gauge is right in the middle, however.
If you check tonight after you have driven a distance, just put your hand up against the plastic wall that your right leg would touch if you were to rest your right leg against the console.
Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

SilverCruzer said:


> The temp gauge is right in the middle, however.


At least in the Gen1, the temp gauge is a computer readout. The computer parks it in a very precise place as long as the temperature is in the "normal" range. It won't show any variations unless the computer considers it abnormal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> Thanks. Just saw some comments to that as well. Strange thing is I have not noticed this before. Makes me wonder if things are running hotter than normal, thus the heater core is also feeling hotter. The temp gauge is right in the middle, however.
> If you check tonight after you have driven a distance, just put your hand up against the plastic wall that your right leg would touch if you were to rest your right leg against the console.
> Thanks.


Drove around 20 miles last night. The side of the console is slightly warm to the touch but not really noticeable. I had the AC running the whole time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 20k + miles on my 16 Gen 2, have not noticed it being warm.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Drove around 20 miles last night. The side of the console is slightly warm to the touch but not really noticeable. I had the AC running the whole time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for checking.

What I noticed on my drive home last night: a bit warm, turned on AC, cooled a bit.

This morning drive in: Not hot at all. Turned on fan to speed 3, got warmer.

In either of the cases after the first time, I have to seek it out to notice any warmth. in other words, not abnormal. Yesterday morning however, it was so hot I could feel the temp difference through my pant leg. And then when I got in the car to go home that afternoon, there was a "new car smell" boost which I am guessing is from the heated up plastics that morning.


----------

